# Gnats underneath basement slab



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm certainly not a pro on this topic, but what comes to mind is to drill and treat the soil in the same manner they would for termites. I've opened up sewer clean-outs and run into sewer gnats and they a bit disgusting. I guess it is the thought of where they live. As long as the leak has been repaired you should be able to eliminate the remaining colony.

Bud


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Could there be a second break somewhere? If that much of the pipe was bad, the rest could be on it's way out.


----------



## Leewindsor (Dec 8, 2017)

I thought about that after the post Bud. I believe that may be the route I take. And the rest of the pipe was scoped and in good condition.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Are you still seeing gnats? Have they reduced in number?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Do you know where they are coming from? I'm thinking sump pit and perimeter drain system. Maybe a floor drain?

Bud


----------



## Leewindsor (Dec 8, 2017)

They have definitely reduced in number and seem to be much smaller in size now, but after a few days of progress they always seem to rebound and come back again. I’m not sure where they are coming from. We don’t have a sump pump and I’ve sealed all the cracks and openings I thought they could be coming from. I’m sure there is plenty of organic matter under the slab as I said the previous owner apparently ignored the problem for quite awhile.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

It's the water that they need the most. Stop the water & I bet that they will leave.


----------

